# royals



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

right if you had 

males - lemon pastel , lessy platty

female - vpi pastel , pinstripe

what would you put together ?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

BOTH into BOTH, and wait for the surprises...


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

personally i'd put the male lesser to both females


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

amyloveys said:


> right if you had
> 
> males - lemon pastel , lessy platty
> 
> ...


 if it was me lesser to a pastel and the pin to a pastel


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

or would a mojave be better than the pin?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

You need to make sure they are old enough to breed first.
yesterday i got to see some of the rarest privately bred royals i have ever seen that arent usually shown to the public.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Personally I'd drop the female pastel and and get a couple normals for both the male pastel and lesser platty to breed, then breed the lesser platty to the pinstripe.
I don't know how much the female you are considering would cost but if she was a large size then you could probably get 6 female normals instead then breed 3-4 with the platty and 2-3 with the male pastel.

Male Pastel "3 norm"= 9 patels + 9 normals
Male Platty "3 norm"= 9 platty + 9 normals
Male platty "pin" = 1 normal + 2 pins + 2 platty + 1 platty pin


That is a rough idea of what you would get if the females laid 6 eggs each and all were fertile.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

*royal genetics?*

lesser plat x pastel ?
lesser plat x pinstripe?

pastel x pinstripe?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

matt you forget i know what im doing : victory:


----------



## Snow_Man_UK (Nov 20, 2006)

My thoughts are to drop the male lessy! If the girls are ready for next year then your might add better 'value' by adding a proven male and female pastel in leiu of the lessy?


----------



## Freehoustie (Oct 22, 2008)

male lesser platty to both females..
but dont get rid of that lemon pastel.. thats for next year.. then 
lemon pastel is far superior to normal pastel.. just wait to your new baby female lesser pins are old enough then use the lemon pastel into them and use it then. 
Or lesser platty to both females and sell male pastel and buy some normals like said before. and get some 50% normals and 50% morphs


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

someones planning their whole future on that poor lesser. talk about pressure!!!... 
what happens if he fails to deliver?...


----------

